

Ask HN: I built this for my family's picture framing company...your thoughts? - whereareyou
http://bananaframing.com/
This is a website I built for my family's picture framing company.  I didn't know how or have the time to build a full blown shopping cart etc, so I am using Wufoo and a really simple pricing plan.  We are advertising on Facebook - the largest photo sharing site on the web.<p>I wanted to ask the HN community what they thought of it since you guys have a different perspective than a lot of my peers.  Any advice would be so appreciated!
======
coryl
I think your landing page needs a bit of optimization. I think you should have
actual product samples/photos higher in the fold. I'm not sure the big
"easiest way to print and frame" text needs to be THAT big, it takes up quite
a big of vertical height. Same thing with the free shipping in 2010.
Unnecessarily big, I get that you want it to be simple, but its just eating up
too much space.

Even after a quick skim of the text and prices, I don't really know what
you're selling. Your selling me picture frames? I don't see any variety of
picture frames on the main page. I have to click "place order" before I can
even see what the products are.

Good luck!

~~~
whereareyou
Thank you. Great input. I appreciate it.

------
whereareyou
This is a website I built for my family's picture framing company. I didn't
know how or have the time to build a full blown shopping cart etc, so I am
using Wufoo and a really simple pricing plan. Or at least, I think it is a
simple plan - you tell me!

We are advertising on Facebook because it is the largest photo sharing site on
the web. Getting loads of clicks, but not many orders.

I wanted to ask the HN community what they thought of it since you guys have a
different perspective than a lot of my peers. Any advice would be so
appreciated!

